# Homelite XL chainsaw, won't start



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Buddy of mine gave me his old Homelite XL chainsaw. It was filthy and didn't run but he said it used to run.

I bought a carb rebulid kit for the carb (walbro k10-hdc) and a new plug.

I took it apart completely to clean the heck out of it. Took the carb out, disassembled, cleaned, blew out the passages, put the new rebuild kit in, installed carb, installed engine unit into frame, put new plug in, and then tried to start it.

It fired up once almost right away for about 2 seconds and then hasn't started since.

I take the plug out and ground it and it does spark when I pull the ripcord. I am getting wet stuff coming out of the exhaust (gas oil mix) so I think that the engine is getting gas. 

I"m just at my wits end. I really need a small chainsaw to do some cleanup work and it should run but I'm missing something and I'm not sure what.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you check the compression,should be 90# or better to run.Also take the muffler off and check the spark arrester screen,see if it needs cleaning,and check for a clogged muffler.One other thing could have a air leak.Take the carb. back off and check the plastic insulator between the carb. and the engine.The screws could be loose or you have a cracked insulator,if so need to replace.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Well the muffler is empty, there isn't anything inside it at all. What is supposed to be inside the muffler caseing?

As for the carb, I went and took it back off. Double checked the reed assembly. I actually took the carb apart again and triple checked everything. I think I put one of the gasket/rubber thingys in backwards the first time.

Put it all back together and it fires up and runs however I can't seem to get it to idle unless I hold the throttle down just a hair. I screwed the idle adjustment screw all the way in and it still won't raise the idle up.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

bobo is this the smaller xl saw ? or is it the super xl ?


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

The small one. I think its only a 12 inch bar. Cute little bugger. It is starting up very nicely now but it won't stay running unless I feather the throttle. The UT number on it is 105074 (I think).

I brought it to my local small engine repair shop and the owner picked it up and pulled the cord and it fired up but he mentioned that the compression felt low and that is problaby why it wasn't idling properly. Not enough pulse at low rpms to draw the fuel though the carb.

He then said just keep it as is since it starts up fine and will run however I would love to locate a set of piston rings and/or piston and do a mini rebuild on the engine to get the compression back up to normal.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

bobotech said:


> The small one. I think its only a 12 inch bar. Cute little bugger. It is starting up very nicely now but it won't stay running unless I feather the throttle. The UT number on it is 105074 (I think).
> 
> I brought it to my local small engine repair shop and the owner picked it up and pulled the cord and it fired up but he mentioned that the compression felt low and that is problaby why it wasn't idling properly. Not enough pulse at low rpms to draw the fuel though the carb.
> 
> He then said just keep it as is since it starts up fine and will run however I would love to locate a set of piston rings and/or piston and do a mini rebuild on the engine to get the compression back up to normal.


I may have the piston and ring i just got to go check my shelf since i am one of the obsolete homelite parts sources in the usa


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Awesome. If you do, let me know. 

Thanks...


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Bobo i checked my shelf and i have just 1 piston assb. It includes new piston and ring if interested call me on my 800 customer service line monday thru friday 9 to 5 est im also able to be reached by website thanks calvin


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Well how much would it be about? I really don't want to sink a lot of money into an old old chainsaw that might not last that long.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

actually the older homelites last longer than people imagine compared to todays market they outlast the new stuff out there it normally sales for 53.00 but have it marked down to 35.99 let me know thanks 
calvin


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey, I will take it. Should I just call?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

bobotech said:


> Hey, I will take it. Should I just call?


yes just call me


----------

